# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی حجمی یا برنامه ریزی ساعتی؟؟؟

## hamidshams

سلام دوستان به نظر شما کدوم بهتره و مزایا و معایب هرکدوم چیه .... و این که برا بهتر اجرا شدن برنامه حجمی چیکار کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hamidshams

یکی نیست یه کمکی به ما بکنه بی زحمت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sis413

ببینین شما باید جفتشوهمزمان جلو ببرین مثلن حجم یه ماهتونو مشخص کنین واسش برنامه ریزی ساعتی کنین

----------


## mpaarshin

​درست ترين برنامه حجمي زماني است

----------


## ata.beheshti

هر کدوم که باهاش حال میکنی و راحت تری.....

----------


## :Iman1997

> سلام دوستان به نظر شما کدوم بهتره و مزایا و معایب هرکدوم چیه .... و این که برا بهتر اجرا شدن برنامه حجمی چیکار کنیم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ببین اکثر مشاور ها حجمی زمانی رو تایید میکنند یعنی حجم مشخص شده تو زمان مشخص شده و اگه نشد میمونه اخر شب تو یه برنامه جبرانی ولی این دلیل نمیشه که همه میتونن از این روش استفاده کنن مثلا کسی هست  با زمانی دقیق نمیتونه جلو بره و اگه برنامه اش بهم بخوره از برنامه ریزی خسته میشه که بهتره فقط حجمی کار کنه یعنی بیاد اخر شب برای فرداش یه برنامه از حجم مختلف دروس بنویسه و فردا هر جور شده برنامه رو تموم کنه که به نظرم این نه استرسی وارد میکنه و هم اونایی که سرعت مطالعه کم دارند بهشون کمک میکنه ولی خب هر روشی بستگی به خودت داره میتونه روش اول عالی باشه در صورتی که وسواس نداشته باشی رو برنامه ریزی و بیشتر زمان های طول روزت تقریبا ثابت باشه ...

----------


## arisa

من برناممو حجمی کردم.. ساعتی نمی تونستم عمل کنم.. اینطوری تا 12 شبم که شده موظفم بخونم تا تموم شه

----------


## POOYAE

حجمی » یعنی وقتی نشستم پای فصل یک زیست تا تموم نشد پا نمیشم ( یهو دیدید صبح نشستین شب پا شدین  :Yahoo (4):  ) / زمانی »یعنی ساعت 8-9 صبح فصل یک زیست ( طرف بشه 8:01 بشه دیگه میگه بیخیال  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):  ) » خلاصه هر کدوم معایب ی دارند / پیشنهاد مطالعه حجمی . زمانیه » مثلا 1 ساعت یک فصل زیست ( صبح یا ظهر یا شب هر موقعه باشه فرقی نداره ) اینجوری اگه طرف صبح برنامه شو اجرا نکنه میتونه ظهر یا شب مطالعه شو انجام میده ( البته باید تعیین شود که هر کدوم بازه های مطالعاتی کی انجام بشه ) و اگه هر کدوم انجام نشد میفته آخر شب و باید از خواب نازتون بزنید این جوری به قول محمد به برنامه تون وفا دارین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hamidshams

> حجمی » یعنی وقتی نشستم پای فصل یک زیست تا تموم نشد پا نمیشم ( یهو دیدید صبح نشستین شب پا شدین  ) / زمانی »یعنی ساعت 8-9 صبح فصل یک زیست ( طرف بشه 8:01 بشه دیگه میگه بیخیال   ) » خلاصه هر کدوم معایب ی دارند / پیشنهاد مطالعه حجمی . زمانیه » مثلا 1 ساعت یک فصل زیست ( صبح یا ظهر یا شب هر موقعه باشه فرقی نداره ) اینجوری اگه طرف صبح برنامه شو اجرا نکنه میتونه ظهر یا شب مطالعه شو انجام میده ( البته باید تعیین شود که هر کدوم بازه های مطالعاتی کی انجام بشه ) و اگه هر کدوم انجام نشد میفته آخر شب و باید از خواب نازتون بزنید این جوری به قول محمد به برنامه تون وفا دارین


 مرسی از راهنماییت داداش یه سوال به نظرت اگه مثلا گفتم یه فصل زیست دوساعت خوندم و تو دوساعت تموم نشد ادامه بدم تا تموم بشه یا اینکه بذارمش برا آخر شب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Navid70

فقط حجمی.
زمانیم بد نیست بستگی به طرف داره
و اما حجمی زمانی... مزخرف ترین نوع برنامه که جز استرس و فشار هیچی نداره

----------


## hamidshams

بچه ها یکی کمک کنه دارم تو حجمی زمانی هم اشتباهای زیادی میکنم

----------


## Farzad 96

بستگي به خودت داره يكي با ساعتي راحته يكي با حجمي تو ساعتي احتمال خراب شدن برنامت هست ولي حبراني ميتوني بذاري

----------


## arman2kc

اگه میشه یکم واضح تر توضیح بدین :Yahoo (94): 
الان حجمی چطوری هست و زمانی چطور؟
برنامه من اینجوریه:
ساعت 2 تا 4 دیفرانسیل.
و الی آخر.
الان این حجمیه یا زمانی؟
آخه یه برنامه هم داشتم اینجوری بود:
ساعت 2تا4 دیفرانسیل باید بخونم به تعداد 10 صفحه جلو برم.که این اصلا بدرد نخورد و نتیجه ای نداشت.بیشتر استرس زا بود.
اگه میشه یه عزیزی بیاد هرکدوم رو دقیق توضیح بده خیلی ممنون میشم. :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Farzad 96

> اگه میشه یکم واضح تر توضیح بدین
> الان حجمی چطوری هست و زمانی چطور؟
> برنامه من اینجوریه:
> ساعت 2 تا 4 دیفرانسیل.
> و الی آخر.
> الان این حجمیه یا زمانی؟
> آخه یه برنامه هم داشتم اینجوری بود:
> ساعت 2تا4 دیفرانسیل باید بخونم به تعداد 10 صفحه جلو برم.که این اصلا بدرد نخورد و نتیجه ای نداشت.بیشتر استرس زا بود.
> اگه میشه یه عزیزی بیاد هرکدوم رو دقیق توضیح بده خیلی ممنون میشم.


 ساعتي يعني بگي مثلن از ١٠ تا ١٢ شيمي ١٢ تا ١ مثلن رياضي ولي حجمي فقط بگي ٢ ساعت رياضي ديگه معلوم نكني از چه زماني تا فلان ساعت !!!  براي شما ساعتيه.

----------


## fan

> اگه میشه یکم واضح تر توضیح بدین
> الان حجمی چطوری هست و زمانی چطور؟
> برنامه من اینجوریه:
> ساعت 2 تا 4 دیفرانسیل.
> و الی آخر.
> الان این حجمیه یا زمانی؟
> آخه یه برنامه هم داشتم اینجوری بود:
> ساعت 2تا4 دیفرانسیل باید بخونم به تعداد 10 صفحه جلو برم.که این اصلا بدرد نخورد و نتیجه ای نداشت.بیشتر استرس زا بود.
> اگه میشه یه عزیزی بیاد هرکدوم رو دقیق توضیح بده خیلی ممنون میشم.


سلام،حجمی یعنی مثلا بگی امروز بیست صفحه زیست میخونم،دیگه چند تا چند و چند ساعت نداره.زمانی یعنی بگی از ساعت ۱۰ تا ۱۳ زیست میخونم،مهم نیست چند صفحه.

----------


## fan

> ساعتي يعني بگي مثلن از ١٠ تا ١٢ شيمي ١٢ تا ١ مثلن رياضي ولي حجمي فقط بگي ٢ ساعت رياضي ديگه معلوم نكني از چه زماني تا فلان ساعت !!!  براي شما ساعتيه.


غلطه بچه مثبت.حجمی یعنی مثلا ده صفحه میخونی،بدون در نظر گرفتن زمان.زمانی یعنی از ساعت فلان تا فلان، یا به مدت فلان ساعت،مثلا زیست میخونی و مهم نیست چند صفحه بشه.

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

حجمی یعنی فقط حجم تعیین کنید . مثلا بگید ۱۰ صفحه ریاضی و ۵۰ تست . زمانی یعنی فقط زمان مطالعه رو تعیین کنید . مثلا ۲ ساعت فیزیک .
هر دو روش غلطه . تو برنامه ریزی زمانی که اکثرا تایم «در عرش سیر کردن» رو هم جز تایم مطالعه حساب میکنن و وسط درس خوندن میرن تو فاز تخیل و هپروت .... 
برنامه ریزی حجمی هم بد تر از اون ! یا طرف ماستمال میکنه رد میشه یا ۲ ساعت میذاره برا دو صفحه !
بهترین روش اینه که هم محدودیت زمانی تعیین کنیم هم حجمی . مثلا ۲.۵ ساعت فصل ۵ زیست ۲  با کل تستاش!!
اینجوری قعد از ۲.۵ ساعت میدونیم کل تستا رو زدیم و مسلط شدیم وقت رو هم حروم نکردیم...

----------


## Farzad 96

> غلطه بچه مثبت.حجمی یعنی مثلا ده صفحه میخونی،بدون در نظر گرفتن زمان.زمانی یعنی از ساعت فلان تا فلان، یا به مدت فلان ساعت،مثلا زیست میخونی و مهم نیست چند صفحه بشه.


.  باشه خانوم بي تفاوت !!!  اونجوري ١٠ صفحه خوندن اشتباهه چون ممكنه طرف تا ٥ ساعت اون ١٠ صفحه رو طول بده !!!

----------


## Farzad 96

> حجمی یعنی فقط حجم تعیین کنید . مثلا بگید ۱۰ صفحه ریاضی و ۵۰ تست . زمانی یعنی فقط زمان مطالعه رو تعیین کنید . مثلا ۲ ساعت فیزیک .
> هر دو روش غلطه . تو برنامه ریزی زمانی که اکثرا تایم «در عرش سیر کردن» رو هم جز تایم مطالعه حساب میکنن و وسط درس خوندن میرن تو فاز تخیل و هپروت .... 
> برنامه ریزی حجمی هم بد تر از اون ! یا طرف ماستمال میکنه رد میشه یا ۲ ساعت میذاره برا دو صفحه !
> بهترین روش اینه که هم محدودیت زمانی تعیین کنیم هم حجمی . مثلا ۲.۵ ساعت فصل ۵ زیست ۲  با کل تستاش!!
> اینجوری قعد از ۲.۵ ساعت میدونیم کل تستا رو زدیم و مسلط شدیم وقت رو هم حروم نکردیم...


 من منظورم همين روش بود ابن كامل ترينه !!

----------


## Hellish

زمانی که مثل بقیه نوشتن نه تا ده و نیم شیمی رو اصلا نمیپسندم!

من خودم حجمی زمانی اما اینجوری که مثلن زیست پیش فصل یک +۳۰ تا تست نشر الگو سه ساعت!اما این سه ساعت رو حالا کی بخونم دگ دست خودمه..،صبح بیشتر میفهمم صبح اگه ظهر میفهمم میذارمش ظهر اگه شب گیراییم روش بیشتر باشه میذارمش شب!

----------


## fan

> .  باشه خانوم بي تفاوت !!!  اونجوري ١٠ صفحه خوندن اشتباهه چون ممكنه طرف تا ٥ ساعت اون ١٠ صفحه رو طول بده !!!


موافقم بچه مثبت،من اصلا با این روشها موافق نیستم،نه حجمی نه زمانی،یه حجمی تعیین کنی تو یه زمان مشخص

----------


## erfan.sadeghi

هیچ کدوم یعنی هر دو  :Yahoo (100): 

باید برنامه ریزی حجمی - زمانی داشته باشی یعنی تعیین کنی که تو یه زمان مشخص یه حجمی رو بخونی... اگه صرفا ساعتی باشه حواست پرت میشه و اگه صرفا حجمی باشه تنوع درست تو یه روز کم میشهههههههههههههههههه

----------


## reza__sh

> موافقم بچه مثبت،من اصلا با این روشها موافق نیستم،نه حجمی نه زمانی،یه حجمی تعیین کنی تو یه زمان مشخص


یکم بزرگتر بنویس
 خیلی ریزه
 نمی بینم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## N3DA

> حجمی یعنی فقط حجم تعیین کنید . مثلا بگید ۱۰ صفحه ریاضی و ۵۰ تست . زمانی یعنی فقط زمان مطالعه رو تعیین کنید . مثلا ۲ ساعت فیزیک .
> هر دو روش غلطه . تو برنامه ریزی زمانی که اکثرا تایم «در عرش سیر کردن» رو هم جز تایم مطالعه حساب میکنن و وسط درس خوندن میرن تو فاز تخیل و هپروت .... 
> برنامه ریزی حجمی هم بد تر از اون ! یا طرف ماستمال میکنه رد میشه یا ۲ ساعت میذاره برا دو صفحه !
> بهترین روش اینه که هم محدودیت زمانی تعیین کنیم هم حجمی . مثلا ۲.۵ ساعت فصل ۵ زیست ۲  با کل تستاش!!
> اینجوری قعد از ۲.۵ ساعت میدونیم کل تستا رو زدیم و مسلط شدیم وقت رو هم حروم نکردیم...


دقیقا!

اصولی ترین روش برنامه ریزی به نظر من همینه.

اینکه چه حجم ار درس رو در چه مدت زمانی قصد داریم بخونیم.یا مثلا چنتا تست در چه مدت زمان

----------


## arman2kc

واجب شد بعدا یه تاپیک درمورد برنامه ریزی حجمی زمانی بزنیم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## hamidshams

ممنونم از همه دوستان به خاطر نظراتون ولی اینجا یه مشکل هست تو حجمی زمانی مثلا اگه من بگم دوساعت زیست ده تا صفحه اگه تو دوساعت تموم نکردم ادامه بدم تموم شه یا بذارمش برا وقت بعدی یا این که سوال دوم تایم های مطالعاتی رو مشخص کنم عایا مثلا بگم هشتا دو ساعته حالا هرکدومش شد میخونم

----------


## arnika

> ممنونم از همه دوستان به خاطر نظراتون ولی اینجا یه مشکل هست تو حجمی زمانی مثلا اگه من بگم دوساعت زیست ده تا صفحه اگه تو دوساعت تموم نکردم ادامه بدم تموم شه یا بذارمش برا وقت بعدی یا این که سوال دوم تایم های مطالعاتی رو مشخص کنم عایا مثلا بگم هشتا دو ساعته حالا هرکدومش شد میخونم


دکترافشارمیگن اگ تو اون تایمی ک گذاشتی تموم نکردی,ادامه نده دیگ واس خوندن و تموم کردنش چون اینجوری مغز بطورناخوداگاه اینحوری فکرمیکنه ک اگ تموم نشد هم مسئله ای پیش نمیاد پس..
ادامش رو بزار برای ی تایم خالیت...

----------


## fan

> یکم بزرگتر بنویس
>  خیلی ریزه
>  نمی بینم


ببخشید آقاجون،خوبه؟الان میبینی مستر اسپمر؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ODD

برنامه ی حجمی بهتره ولی برا اونم باید ی تایمی در نظر بگیرین....

(مثلا.... یک فصل از زیست + تستش رو تا 2 ساعت باید بخونین)

----------


## zamina

دوستان من چند تا سوال درباره  برنامه ریزی داشتم  1-  برنامه ای که اخر هفته  تنظیم میکنم حجمی باشه و یا زمانی  حجمی  یعنی بگم که تا یک هفته کل پروتعین سازی رو بخونم به ساعتش کاری نداشته باشم فقط ببینم این حجم را در چند ساعت خوندم ان را  یادداشت میکنم و یا برنامه ریزی زمانی که میگم تو یک ساعت و نیم  فلان مبحث رو تمام کنم این روش به نظر من خطرناک تر از روش قبل  شاید تو اون بازه یک ساعت و نیمه نشود مبحثی رو تمام  کرد 2- در   برنامه ریزی که  انجام دادم هر روز زیست رو گنجاندم   سوالم اینه من مبحث تار  عنکبوت نشر الگو رو خوندم فرداش  تست بزنم و یا همانروز که مطالعه کردم تست بزنم    3-  چگونه اخر هفته پیش  بینی کنم که مبحثی رو درچند روز تمام کنم یعنی مبحث پروتعین سازی رو پیش بینی کردم که تو 5 روزبخونم 5 روزمیشه 6 یا 4 روز این اختلال ایجاد نمیکند   4- من  برنامه ام را این گونه چیده ام که یک ماه  فقط دوم  یک ماه فقط سوم یکماه هم پیش 1 و 1 ماه پیش 2 به   نظر شما  این روش خوبه منچون ازمون هم نمیروم و از برنامه هم عقبم ناگذیرم که این  برنامه رو اجرا کنم  5- هر روز 4 تا درس میخونم  زیست و شیمی هر روز فیزیک و ریاضی   یکیدر میان و یک  درس عمومی با این روش میشه تو یک ماه پایه  دوم رو تمام  کرد  5-  مثلا فیزیک مبتکران از فصل اول پیش دانشگاهی 300 تا تست دارد این 300  تا تست رو از کجا بفهمم تو  چند روز باید در برنامه بگنجانم تا تمام  شود      :Yahoo (99):

----------


## ghazaleh_m

من خودم که زمان مشخص نمیکنم و فقط حجم درسها رو تقسیم میکنم اگه زمان مشخص کنم همش استرس دارم که اون حجم مطلب و تو بازه ی زمانی مشخص شده تموم میکنم یا نه بازم بستگی به خودت داره،اگه قبلا مطلب و خونده باشی یا با توجه ب  شناختی که از خودت پیدا میکنی کم کم متوجه میشی که چقد مطلب و میتونی تو هر روز مطالعه کنی :Yahoo (112):

----------


## فرشته13

شما اولا بر اساس توانایی خودتون در خوندن یه درسی کند یا تند بودن سرعت مطالعه ضعف یا قوی بودنتون تو اون درس
ببینید چند واحد میخواین تا این درسو تموم کنین
بعد از این باید برا هرواحد درسی حجم مشخصی رو بذارین
و نگین ک مثلا من باید اینو تو یه هفته تموم کنم
چون از اونیکی درسا عقب میمونین
برای درسای مختلف فرق میکنه روش تست زنی
که درس حفظی باشه یا تفهیمی
که اگه حفظی باشه باید چند روز بعدش باشه که مباحثی ک فراموش کردین رو بدونین کدوما
اگه تفهیمس که بعد خوندن باید تست بزنین که براتون جا بیفته

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

جفتش .تایم منظورم این نیست بگی از یک تا ۲ و نیم مثلا زیست از ۳تا ۴ عربی و ... .بیای بگی در این روز ۱ساعت و نیم زیست فصل ۲ گفتار ۴(بخش ۴) +۳۰تست اموزشی .یک ساعت عربی قواعد درس ۳ +۱۰ تست اموزشی ...

----------


## ZAPATA

نه حجمی، نه ساعتی
کیلویی بهتره
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Bahar_

> نه حجمی، نه ساعتی
> کیلویی بهتره


تکبیییر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr_Np7

حجمی بهتره ولی باتایم محدود...  نه اینکه صب تاشب یه مبحث وبخونم/:

----------


## Khali

Up

----------


## WickedSick

بهترین حالتش ترکیبیه
من خودم به دانش آموزام میگفتم مثلا روز 3 شنبه، صفحه 50 تا 57 زیست شناسی 2 رو بخونن
همیشه برای زیست شناسی 3 ساعت اینا وقت میذاشتم و تقریاب همیشه هم همون دورورای 3 ساعت درمیومد به همراه تست و ایناش
حالا اگه شد 2 ساعت و 45 یا شد 3 ساعت و ربع هم مشکلی نیست.

برا این میگم ترکیبی
توی تاپیک مصاحبمم گفتم

----------

